

Aged Internet Explorer Exit (AIEE) - kentbrew
http://kentbrewster.com/aiee.html

======
nfnaaron
I agree with the goal, but I think a page in this flippant style does not
effectively promote that goal. It's also at odds with the visual and verbal
tone of the rest of the site.

Something like the following, intended to briefly summarize the issue and
solutions, might be more effective:

This site uses modern web standards, common to most modern sites and supported
by most modern browsers.

You're viewing this error page because you're using an older browser that does
not support modern standards.

Possible solutions:

    
    
      - upgrade to [Internet Explorer 8]
      - install [Firefox]
      - install [Chrome]
      - install [Safari]
      - install [Opera]
    

If you're using one of the browsers listed above and you're still seeing this
page, please ping me on Twitter at @kentbrew.

~~~
kentbrew
The rest of the site is moribund and on its way to being updated. Thanks for
the feedback, though; I may back off on the flippant tone. (Or I may jack it
up even further.)

~~~
nfnaaron
Wave your flippant flag high. :)

------
mambodog
I prefer <http://www.ie6nomore.com/>

